# Scared to use my Ice to charge lipo



## Part Timer (Feb 5, 2008)

A few weeks ago I bought my first LIpo Orion 2400 and had a guy at the track set up my ICE to charge it. While charging the pack puffed up and was unusable. The shop I bought it off of refunded my money no problem and I haveb ought another one. Now I am worried about charging it because the same thing might happen. Here are the settings I have now on my ICE.

Lipo 7.4V 2400 MAH
Chg Current 2.4A
Dchg Current 2.0A
Dchg Volt 2.8 V/C
Cut off Temp 90
Max Charge Capacity 90%

Now when I charged the other one the LIpo was set at 5000 MAH and the Chg current was set at 5.0. The Max charge Capacity was set at 110%. I looked at the guys chrger who set it and that was the same he was charging his at on his ICE. We all agreed the battery was the problem but I am worried about lighting this one up in my shop. I have a race with it on Sunday so I have to do something. Please tell me if these settings are ok or if I need to change them

Thanks alot.

Bob


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

why are you displaying dshg current and dchg volt???? if you are only charging????


----------



## tats21 (Jul 20, 2008)

i think the ice has that on it at all times the dshg current and the dchg volt but your setting are all right on the dot:thumbsup:


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Those settings are fine sounds like you just had a bad lipo at first and yes discharge rate shows all time on setup.


----------



## guver (Jul 31, 2002)

Settings are fine, and half as fast as before.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

When you press the button to start the charge, make certain you don't change to a different batt profile. I saw I guy set his Ice for a 3200 lipo and press the button but he must have pressed it crooked as it switched to NIMH and puffed the lipo. Just a thought.


----------



## signman501 (Apr 10, 2006)

Yea I did the same thing. Caught it as I turned it on and didn't hurt anything but you have to make sure you push the button carefully. Your settings are fine.


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

thats weird, i use my GFX and charge my single cell @ 12A and have never had a problem. cant believe an ICE would do that, that sucks!!!


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

That's because you have one of those single cell equalizers from MaxxGullo Motorsports.  :lol:


----------



## TOM MAR (Jul 24, 2008)

Sometimes When you press the button to select charge or discharge with the ice the dial can turn & give you dischsrge & change to the next battery select. This has happened to me several times. Now I always read the screen after starting it. Other than that no problems.


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

OvalmanPA said:


> That's because you have one of those single cell equalizers from MaxxGullo Motorsports.  :lol:


yes that is true i forget about that, i built one into my GFX so i dont have to worry bout it anymore!!!


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

I blew out an Orion as well, didn't do anything wrong, the battery just shorted somewhere inside. Don't think the fault is with your charger, in my opinion.


----------



## sickpuppy1 (Oct 4, 2009)

Even if your not gonna use the ICE to discharge the battery, I would wet it to 3.0 discharge voltage as a precaution. I personally would not disharge to 2.8 volts.


----------

